
CNN Uses Fallout 4 Footage in a Report on Russian Hacking - pierre-renaux
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/cnn-uses-fallout-4-footage-in-a-report-on-russian-/1100-6446599/
======
BoorishBears
People keep bringing this up, why is it such a big deal?

The "terminal" was nothing more than stock footage. In fact, someone could
have made stock footage based on a game terminal and sold it as "generic green
terminal screen". It's not like CNN claimed it was a screen so of Russian
hackers at work...

